# Pirates!!!



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Well if you could tell me I would use the music too!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Honestly never heard any "scarey" pirate songs,unless someone tweaked them on an auditing program. If ya have a projector, a decent size tv, etc I have 2 cool pirate vids you might be able to use........
http://www.4shared.com/dir/EKpkiTrr/Pirate_SFX_videos.html

& welcome to the family !


----------



## Warlord Blade (Sep 27, 2009)

Ahoy Matey and welcome to the forum!

Not sure if ye saw it yet - but there is a very good thread with a link to another 4shared page with TONS of Halloween sound effects and songs including a LOT of Pirate effects.

Also over in the PIRATES group there is a discussion about pirate music with some great ideas!

Best of luck to ya!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I do a different theme each year also, and two years ago was pirates. There are plenty of songs and atmospheric tracks, but not much to scare the pants off anyone.

I have to say that Pirates has been our most successful theme yet. I almost did it again this year, but think I need to wait another year.

Nox Arcana has a pirates themed CD. There are some good tracks there. There is also a track called "Pirate Island" that is floating around here. It's pretty good. 

I'll go through my stash and see what I can find.


----------



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

There are lots of good suggestions on the other threads mentioned. But if anyone wants it, I have the bayou entrance loop for Disneyland's PotC ride. The banjo, crickets, toads... very relaxing to nap to, actually. hehe. But you could use it to ease into a deeper atmosphere and heavier music.

bayouloop.mp3


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Probably not "scare the pants off" quality, but a bit eerie or disturbing:

YouTube - jolly roger (cover of Adam & The Ants' Jolly Roger)

YouTube - The Decemberists - "The Mariner's Revenge Song" (The Decemberists - A Mariner's Revenge - see also The Island, Annan Water, From My Own True Love, Shanty for the Arethusa, etc)

YouTube - The Cruel Ship's Captain (Gwalia - The Cruel Ship's Captain)

YouTube - Roger McGuinn - Jolly Roger (Roger McGuinn of the Byrds - Jolly Roger)

YouTube - High Tide - Death Warmed Up (High Tide - Death Warmed Up)


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Not too familiar with them, but there's a Scottish group called Alestorm, who found a gimmick that apparently works for them: "Pirate Metal."

Check out some of their albums on Amazon: Amazon.com: alestorm: Music There may be a few tracks that you could work with and incorporate into your pirate-themed haunting.


Also, might want to listen to Iron Maiden's 'Rime of the Ancient Mariner': YouTube - Rime Of The Ancient Mariner Pt1 Iron Maiden Live After Death There may be other songs that I'm forgetting at the moment.


----------



## Warlord Blade (Sep 27, 2009)

Nice stuff - that Alestorm video totally makes me think of Spinal Tap!


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

Would a Mummy theme be simpler, and would the music be easier.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

You should at least give the Nox Arcana album mentioned in the other thread a listen before you give up on your theme idea... there's not much easier than a pre-made soundtrack, and the Nox Arcana stuff is usually pretty good.

Amazon.com: Phantoms of the High Seas: Nox Arcana: Music


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

found some - http://www.lissproductions.org/halloween/media/piratey_songs

http://fantasticfind.blogspot.com/2010/05/arrr-free-pirate-songs.html

http://www.talklikeapirate.com/songs1.html


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

talkingcatblues said:


> You should at least give the Nox Arcana album mentioned in the other thread a listen before you give up on your theme idea... there's not much easier than a pre-made sountrack, and the Nox Arcana stuff is usually pretty good.
> 
> Amazon.com: Phantoms of the High Seas: Nox Arcana: Music


Actually I already listened to them and I only liked one. But it still wasn't scary enough. I think I'm just gonna take ugly by six feet under and get the instrumental version and play it. 

P.S Yes, im still gonna stick with the Pirate theme.


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

LOL, is this scary enough?

YouTube - What's Your Excuse? "Jolly Roger Day" - Extended Cut


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

LOL, Yeah its scary but not in a Halloween sort of matter.


----------



## piraticalstyle (Sep 1, 2009)

I have to recommend The Widow's Bane. There stuff is dark and fun and incredibly good. Not sure if you will find it as scary as you want, but worth a listen to find out.


----------

